# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Delta Elektronika SM 18-50

## ultra

Πωλειται ενα μεταχειρισμενο εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο Delta Elektronika SM18-50, με ταση εξοδου απο 0-18V και ρευμα 0-50Α.
s-l1600aaa.jpgs-l1600aa.jpgs-l1600aa.jpg
Τιμη 600 ευρω, επικοινωνια με ΠΜ

----------

